# Identification Help



## berkokid (Jan 11, 2011)

What is this?  


Aquarium Gallery - Freshwater fish - John Doe?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This looks a lot like a Serpa Tetra except the black spot is the wrong shape.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kinda looks like this but cant tell the fins on your pic:
Red Phantom Tetra Hyphessobrycon sweglesi aquarium tropical fish photo from Tropical Fish and Aquariums


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I am darn near certain its a pristella tetra.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know different types of bettas can interbreed if from the same complex.(Like mahachai,splendens,imbellis and smaragdinas can all breed with each other)Is it possible this tetra could be a mix?Because he seems to have characteristics of several i have seen in pics on google.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you tell us any more about the fish?


----------



## berkokid (Jan 11, 2011)

I went back to the local fish store. It is a serpa tetra. I've been using a few of 'em to cycle my tank ...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

it was sold as a serpae tetra, that aint no serpae.


----------

